# indian lake/ saugeye



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

hey everyone, im goin up to indian lake this sunday for the saugeye tourney, and havent fished for them, only walleye. i was interested in knowing if anyone knew anything about them and/or the lake itself, as it will be my first time fishing there as well (about 2 hours from my house). ANY input is appreciated, thanks and good fishing.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

The first thing you should know is that saugeye do not , or very rarely suspend in the water column. Look for areas where there is current or waves crashing into the rocks. Check points that extend out in the water, bridges with deeper water, etc. One of the best baits this time of the year will be Vib E's vertical jigged, casted, or even trolled. Jigs and minnows will also put some fish in the boat. The bite was really starting to pick up until this warm spell. The weather looks like it will cool off just in time to get them going again, See you on Sunday.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you so much thatsalimit, i appreciate you sharing your tips, especially because im new to this lake. do the cranks do any good when trolled or casted, and if so any ones in particular...? again, thank you for the help


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

I know of a few people who have been getting them trolling #5 shad raps and the small flicker shads , but I have not had much luck. Casting this time of the year will produce some fish, but I would concentrate on VIB E's and jigs. If you are more comfortable cranking then go with what you have confidence in, especially in a tournament. I am putting the tournament on, and I am glad you are making the trip. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

okay, and thanks yes this really helps. i am excited for it, if anything it will be a good chance to try a new lake. since you say u are putting on the tournament, it says that all fish must be alive. when were are done weighing in and such, do we release the 'eyes or whats the deal? again, thanks so much

p.s. any particular colors on the Vib-Es? and you say they are not necessarily on the bottom right? 
i truly appreciate this help!


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

What I was trying to say is that you will find them on bottom or very close to the bottom. Indian lake is a very shallow lake, probably 4-6 foot average and even lower at this time. As for your fish, I am not here to tell you what to do with your fish. If you want to keep them you are welcome to, and many people probably will. Color seems to change frequently , but chartreuse is usually pretty good, and purple worked well for me last year. I would recommend 3/16 and 1/4 ounce Vibe's. Hope this helps and it will be nice to meet you Sunday.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

four words of saugeye wisdom *always on the bottom* thats the main difference ive found between saugeye and walleye course i always fish for walleye on the bottom too cause thats where the active ones seem to be with both species but saugeye always i like silver gold and chartruese for vibes by the way hope this helps


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks to both of you, and one more thing. how long do you think indian lake is from cleveland?


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say no less than 3 hours, could be longer than that.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks... longer than i thought hope i can still go


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

Total garbage that this tournament is being held on the opening weekend of duck season.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry for the conflicting date, but not everyone quits fishing to shoot ducks. I plan on letting everyone know to watch for decoys and blinds and to be considerate about where they choose to fish.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

if you have a good drift try dragging a floating crawler harness with a few splitshot in front of it. Orange or chartruse ones with the plastic fins like the wordens walleye delight. Thats always done well for me there. 

OH and... Find the shad and you find the saugeye.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Whaa..Quack,Quack


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"Total garbage that this tournament is being held on the opening weekend of duck season."*

As a fisherman (and hunter) who has been verbally harrassed, physically confronted, and directly SHOT at by arrogant water fowlers...I see your condemnation as total garbage.

We're talking about public water that our "wise" D.O.W. has chosen to fill with cold water species like saugeye in an effort to attract more people to the lake. What a shock that many anglers take advantage of the opportunity to enjoy some late season action.

Look...I don't like your decoy spread all over my favorite point, but I won't stop and fish in front of your blind. I do expect that I should be able to motor past without being challenged. On Kiser I've personally witnessed duck hunters harrassing sail boaters in the middle of a sunny afternoon! THAT is total garbage.

Swiper's saugeye tip for the weekend??? Try trolling vibees in front of the Long Island bridge. We've hit a few nice ones there this week.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

IF I ever get shot at by a duck hunter, you can rest assured I will return fire.

And I'm not throwing bird shot. Shooting at people is completely inexcusable.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

We didn't have a gun, but my partner was sure ready to head to their blind and "meet" the mouse behind the gun. Unfortunately, minutes after it happened a flight of ducks went down the North shore and another flight went down the South shore. They were too high, but EVERY blind opened up on them for "effect". There were at least 30 shots in 60 seconds. They won...we left. Don't take a fishing pole to a gun fight.

We actually knew the guy who skipped the pellets in front of us. (He didn't know it was us) I reported it to the park ranger and game warden. They both said it was wrong but wouldn't follow-up because it would just be our word against their's.  (They ALSO knew the perp!) I asked if there was an armed officer on duty when guns were present in a state park, but they said it wasn't their policy to discuss manpower with the public. 

I've had hunters tell me that they didn't care if I was down range or not. If ducks came in...they were firing and it was my fault if I got hit. Real classy bunch...


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

No I am not fishing this weekend at Ind or any other state lake this weekend because it is opening weekend of duck season . No I am not hunting ducks either . But with that said the guys that are duck hunting have waited all year for the season to come in . Most if not all have had their names drawn in a state lottery for the blind that they are in . All the points on any given lake this weekend in Ohio will most likely have a duck hunter in a blind that they hauled out to the point and built .
I would respect the duck hunters and stay away from the points . Also if you see a bunch of ducks and honkers in the middle of the lake don't buzz them it maybe a guy in a layout boat with a string of decoys out . I almost ran over a guy on Ind years ago .
With the weather calling for sunny skies most of the duck hunters will be gone by noon to return later in the day for the evening hunt .
With the wind blowing out of the North I would just go to the McDonald bridge and set all day jigging Vibes , most of the time it is won there . You will need to come in from the Taco Bell side due to the duck hunters on the other side . Good luck


----------



## SAUGEYE HUNTER (Oct 15, 2008)

Even Though It Is Opening Weekend Of Duck Season, As Long As We Are Curtious Of Each Other It Should Be Safe For All To Enjoy A Day On The Lake. I Am A Duckaholic, So I Can See Both Sides Of The Coin. I Will Be Fishing In The Saugeye Tourney So See U All There .


----------



## SAUGEYE HUNTER (Oct 15, 2008)

Anything New About Rules Or Anything????


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

There's plenty of fish to be caught without going anywhere near a blind.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

There will be a rules meeting the morning of the tournament around 7:30 am.


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey guys, How'd the tourney go? Im heading up tonite to search for some eyes. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Are they still hitting? Was there last Sunday(bank fishing) and saw a few caught. Would save me about an hours trip if there not. Thanks and God Bless.....Dan


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going tomorrow after work and maybe Friday night too. I have heard the fishing is picking up but not quite red hot.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> I'm going tomorrow after work and maybe Friday night too. I have heard the fishing is picking up but not quite red hot.


I would say that this time of year how 'hot' the fishing for saugeye at Indian Lake is is inversely proportional to the actual median temperature within fourteen days of a given date.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Two of us went up yesterday and fished until 1pm. We brought home 5, tossed back 6 and lost 2. Nothing over 16 inches. I did see a very few nice fish caught, one about 4 lbs but the bite was very sporadic. We fished all day Sat. for one keeper. I would say it was a long way from a hot bite yesterday.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

does anyone know the results of the saugeye tournament? weight, big fish winner, etc.? response appreciated. thanks


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

tourny results: (not exact lol)
32 team tournout
1st: 12lbs and some change (5 fish)
2nd: a fraction under 1st (5 fish)
3rd: low 12's high 11's (5 fish)
4th: somewhere in the 11's (5 fish)
5th: high 10's? (5 fish)
6th: low 10's? (5 fish)
:B BIG FISH: 5lbs and some change (several 4lbers brought in)

money was givin out to the top 6 teams i believe and sponor products to 7th place, 8th place, and 9th place

my dad and i had 3 fish 5.36lbs good for 11th 
Very well ran tournment with good competetion

got to meet Troy (fishslim) before the tournment not sure where he ended up maybe he will respond and let us know

kurt


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Fished IL today in the pm, Not much going on wind was out of the N. East, and seen only 1 eye caught. Was told there was a good bite early AM but it only lasted about 1 hour, small fish. I got one nice crappie in north channel and a few small ones. Really didn't hear of fish being caught at all. The lake is low so take it easy, lower units can be expensive.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

okay thank you


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are the official results 1-10. Great day on the water with some real good competition. I would like to thank everyone for their cooperation and everyone that helped check livewells for their help. Hope to do the same next year. Nice to meet fishslim as well.
1. 11.84
2. 11.82
3. 11.58
4. 10.84
5. 10.46
6. 10.12
7. 9.64
8. 9.18
9. 8.78
10. 7.60


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Will tell you it was nice to meet you guys as well. Great tourney well put together and as mentioned great competition. We found fish all day but only to quality fish rest just short of keepers with a couple nice ones to boat but not in net. hope to try it again next year. Fish are biting but unless you are tight lining on south bank you seem to be on the move figuring out where to be for that right before dark bite if you hit it right be ready for a strong 20-30 minute bite then it slows way down again. Will get better thru the next week with rain and cold. Good Fishing!!


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Was up at the lake Monday evening. We ended up with 11 nice eyes at Dream Bridge. Most on gold/orange or blue/white vibes. Can't wait for the run-n-gun husky jerk bite. It won't be long now.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

the tourney went very well in my opinion. it was my first opportunity to fish a tourney and i had a blast. my dad Tony Christ also had nothing but good things to say about the organization and running of the tourney. thanks thatsalimit for putting it on.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishing was pretty good. Got there about 4:30 and fished until 8. between 5 guys in the area there were about 15 eyes caught, my buddy missed 2 nice ones because his reel went haywire both times he hooked up. That thing is in the garbage now, I think it was an antique. Most fish were caught on tight lines with minnows. I got a couple on an orange/chartreuse twister. I ended up with 1-21incher and 2 16-17. One guy nearby had 3 over 20. Couldn't get anything on the vibe. haha.


----------



## fishcharmer (Dec 28, 2007)

Started across the way from bass pro, caught 1 shad and had a few hits on a 3/16 oz. chartreuse vibe. Re-located to paradise island. from 3-7pm and got 5 saugeye. all desent size with the biggest about 18 inches. I caught them all tightlining with a minnow. It was kinda slow, but they are definitely biting. Guy next to me had his limit with a real nice one on his stringer. I'd guess it to be close to 2 ft. A guy on the other side of him had 2. It was colder than a mofo out!!! Windy and rainy too. Be back this Thursday to slay some more eyes. Hope this gets everyone motivated to get some grease hot! PEACE!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

What is your method of tight-lineing? I would like to make the trip down there if I had somewhat an idea of what to do and what to bring. THANKS!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Was back again for the most FRUSTRATING day of fishing in my life. Was there for about 5 hours and missed 3 saugeye. Only one guy at my spot and he limited out in about 2 hrs. I just watched as we fished the same area with the same damn bait. Lucky I hooked up with a 3lb bass or I would've been skunked. Still, the hour drive home was very frustrating.


----------



## fishcharmer (Dec 28, 2007)

Well ress, I was just using a minnow about a foot above my sinker. Some use, and I do from time to time, two minnows on floating jigs 6 or so inches apart with the sinker 6 inches below them. They both work, cuz e all caught some! If I wasent at work now, I'd be out there yankin em hard!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Fishcharmer, sounds like the same way I fish the Findlay res.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

As a fisherman and hunter, I know the source of the problem. It is guys in boats who, just like the summer months, have no sense....common or of decency. Mix that with guys who are "set up" in a spot, it is a recipe for trouble. It's not like these hunters have spreads with a trolling motor moving them along the bank. They are stationary and you can see them.

As a fisherman, I'd think twice about running my boat or fishing that close to anyone who is hunting. Not because they would spray me, but just plain courtesy. If my spots were all covered with duckhunters, I'd question how smart I was trying to fish on opening weekend. If you really want to fish it that bad, get there before he does. A lot of guys camp out the night before so bring your dinner and breakfast. Just know, if they paid for a spot for a blind, I'm betting you will lose the fight with the DNR. Nothing in the harassment laws exempts a fisherman.


I hunted opening day and for the most part, we had no problem. Our blind is kind of in an out of the way spot. We did have two boats who ran on plane within....no lie...five yards of our decoys. Sunday we had a guy come even closer. Totally inconsiderate and not uncommon in my past years hunting there. Yes, we yelled at the guy but not as some bully tactic, but moreover the cost of equipment...and I'll admit his stupidity. Some hunters longline(That is run a mainline) with several decoys on that mainline. These have anchors that lay outiside their "spread". Catch that with a prop, and bingo there are 150.00 worth of decoys displaced and tangled in a prop. You get 150.00 deep into someone's pocket and see how friendly they are.

I'm not excusing anyone getting out of hand, but it is questionable to run a program on the busiest morning of the entire fall. To me it is quite simple logic, you don't go shopping the day after thanksgiving if you don't like crowds.


----------

